# NOx (NO2 & NO) Neutralization patent



## Noxx (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi,
I just found an interesting patent on how to neutralize NOx gases. In fact, you can convert them back to HNO3 and NaCl.
They use Sodium Chlorite and an absorption column. I think it would be pretty easy to build yourself.
Here's the patent.

I will probably try it soon.


----------

